# At night: To aerate or not to aerate??



## Catf1sh (Apr 15, 2014)

I've heard advice supporting both sides of the coin. Some say you shouldn't aerate at night as you want to keep co2 so there is plenty available to kick start photosynthesis, when the lights are back on.
Others say to aerate at night, seeing as co2 is not being used up and the tank would benefit from added oxygen at night time. 

My current standard, day and night, is to just have ripples at the top without enough agitation to actually break the surface, and I have enough flow below the surface to just make the leaves rustle on all the plants. 

So my question is, do you aerate at night or not? Assuming you have a moderate-heavily planted tank. Otherwise a fish only you might as well aerate 24/7?


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

I do not aerate and I run like you do it sounds, powerhead pointed up to create ripples. In my tank it's the perfect setup as my plants pearl daily and fish are happy. I think it depends on your tank completely, but it's really not necessary as far as I know.


----------



## Catf1sh (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes it doesn't seem necessary at all for a planted tank. Thanks for the affirmation!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I aerate at night for my 75 just cause the airstones were already in the tank before I converted to planted, but its not really needed.

In fact, I just like having them incase I accidentally up the co2 too much...its a nice quick way to gas some of that off :S


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

*YES!!!* A well functioning biological filter is really important. Really, really important because it breaks down the organic compounds that cause your tank a lot of trouble. Lots of oxygen in the water and a pH that isn't too low go a long way toward that. So will having a scum free surface and/or aeration at night. Turning the co2 on 1-3 hours before the lights come on and turning it off when the lights go out is enough. Not strictly necessary if you have a clean surface, but man, does it help. ADA does it for a reason.


----------

